# Qlab question



## Shawncfer (Nov 11, 2010)

So here are a couple of questions for a Qlab expert.

Im doing a show that starts off with their logo on two screens, then goes to a live video of the speaker, then cuts to a video, then goes to a picture slide show and so on.

So Here are my few questions for you. How would you do a picture slide show? Its just a couple pictures that should last a couple seconds each and should automatically go one after the other. So how can I do that? I need it to loop play these pictures because I don't know how long the lady will be talking. It always changes. So I as thinking of making an Imovie video with just these pictures one after another after another. But how do I loopplay it in Qlab?

Second, the same video is being broadcasted one the projections screens as well as a live video feed over the internet. Is there a way to broadcast this over the internet? The website were using is livestream.

Last question. When were doing the picture slide show and other stuff on the screen other than the camera, they want a live feed of the camera in the corner but small so that people can see the pictures and follow along with the speaker. How would you do this?

Thanks in advanced guys!


----------



## nathandab (Nov 16, 2010)

Shawncfer said:


> So Here are my few questions for you. How would you do a picture slide show? Its just a couple pictures that should last a couple seconds each and should automatically go one after the other. So how can I do that? I need it to loop play these pictures because I don't know how long the lady will be talking. It always changes. So I as thinking of making an Imovie video with just these pictures one after another after another. But how do I loopplay it in Qlab?



Put together the slideshow as a movie before hand, standard video cue in QLab and enable loop playing under settings for that cue (where screen assignment is). 

You can't really do a lot within QLab for doing a live stream. I guess that you could find some software that would act as a virtual video output and recieve the output and then you could use it as an input for LiveStream. Or you just take a direct output from a video switcher if you have one and run it back to the computer and use that as the input stream for LiveStream. Not sure if you could do it any other way.

To my knowledge you can't do PIP (picture in picture) without spending a lot of time on it. You need to setup your slideshow or whatever cue you want to play under the live feed to be underneath the live cue (layers) and then go to settings and set up custom sizing and positioning for the live cue to place it in the right area for picture in picture.

If that makes any sense, I hope it helps.

nat.


----------



## shiben (Nov 21, 2010)

nathandab said:


> Put together the slideshow as a movie before hand, standard video cue in QLab and enable loop playing under settings for that cue (where screen assignment is).
> 
> You can't really do a lot within QLab for doing a live stream. I guess that you could find some software that would act as a virtual video output and recieve the output and then you could use it as an input for LiveStream. Or you just take a direct output from a video switcher if you have one and run it back to the computer and use that as the input stream for LiveStream. Not sure if you could do it any other way.
> 
> ...


 
What he said about livestream. For PIP, I think your easiest solution will be to have "cues" fire at the same time, and have them both displaying on the same screen. I believe there is a layer adjuster somewhere, and then its an easy enough task to set it up by dragging your live video to wherever on the screen you want it to be. 

Also, with your slideshow, you can actually build it in qlab if you really want to, I just wouldnt recomend it. Basically a series of auto-firing video cues with still images in them. Works fine, just easier to make them in iMovie.


----------

